
U.S. Secretly Negotiated with Russians to Buy Stolen NSA Documents - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2018/02/09/donald-trump-russia-election-nsa/
======
cheaprentalyeti
So we're basically paying the Russians to obtain copies of materials they
stole with us that's also salted with whatever propagandic materials and
disinformation they believe will be useful for them?

